# Police Officer Michael R. Flisk



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Michael R. Flisk

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Friday, November 26, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years, 10 months
*Badge Number:* 6962
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, November 26, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Charged
Officer Michael Flisk was shot and killed while processing the scene of a vehicle burglary inside an alley garage at 1:30 pm in the 8100 block of South Burnham Avenue.

Officer Flisk was shot in the head and died an hour later at Northwestern Memorial Hospital. The burglary victim, a retired Chicago Housing Authority and former Robbins police officer who was a US Army veteran, was also shot and later died at Advocate Christ Medical Center.

A 19-year-old parolee from the neighborhood has been charged with two counts of murder.

Officer Flisk had served with the Chicago Police Department for nearly 20 years and was assigned to the Evidence Technician Team - South Unit. He is survived by his wife, daughter, three sons, two sisters, two brothers and parents. Both sisters and one of his brothers serve as officers with the Chicago Police Department.

Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

_*Please contact the Chicago Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------

